# Best Van or Truck set up?



## Scott K

I was at the local auto show yesterday and they had a "Mercedes" Sprinter van with the high roof and it was outfitted with Sterling aluminum shelving. HOLY SH*T this thing was sweet. Now I know some of you are going to chime in about how good your dually cube van is with 6 hot water tanks and enough goodies to keep you working for 2 weeks straight, but for a guy who doesn't like having a mobile warehouse but some stock and some actual head room, I was in love! Now the big shocker though was how much these things cost. Frickin insane. But I guess with the V6 diesel they now have it'll probably pay for itself in gas overtime, and the additional storage from height on top of the comfort from not having to be on your knees to get things might be worth it. Anyone run one of these?

I'm also curious if any of you guys work out of a pick up and use one of those sliding bed things?


----------



## Master Mark

*It wont pay for itself...*

Their are great box trucks on e-bay right now for 
7900 with 80k on them.... all gas trucks...

The Sprinters gets 23mpg, but when they break down
you give all that saveings back to the mechanic for the
god awful expensive reapirs and parts.....

like one injector on a ford deizel around 2k....

high pressure oil pump 2k


I agree with you that all box trucks are sweet 
and much better than vans.... Look at Ben franklins set up

I am looking now for a heavy duty 12 foot box van with a ramp, 

but I wont pay 40k for a deizel when I can get over 4 used trucks for the same price


----------



## plumbpro

Master Mark said:


> Their are great box trucks on e-bay right now for
> 7900 with 80k on them.... all gas trucks...
> 
> The Sprinters gets 23mpg, but when they break down
> you give all that saveings back to the mechanic for the
> god awful expensive reapirs and parts.....
> 
> like one injector on a ford deizel around 2k....
> 
> high pressure oil pump 2k
> 
> 
> I agree with you that all box trucks are sweet
> and much better than vans.... Look at Ben franklins set up
> 
> I am looking now for a heavy duty 12 foot box van with a ramp,
> 
> but I wont pay 40k for a deizel when I can get over 4 used trucks for the same price


What do you figure the gas boxes get for mileage? I was considering a box or step for this summer and they seem reasonable when they are gas. I'm kinda skeered of the mileage though. I may just settle for a cargo van. 
Right now I use a diesel with a utility bed and rack. This is perfect for new construction. When you have to do service out of one, there is something to be desired.


----------



## plumbpro

some one on here has a great box set up, not sure who. It is on the trashed truck thread page 9 or 10


----------



## plumbpro

plumbpro said:


> some one on here has a great box set up, not sure who. It is on the trashed truck thread page 9 or 10


It's don the plumber on page 9


----------



## 422 plumber

I'm also curious if any of you guys work out of a pick up and use one of those sliding bed things?[/quote]

I have the "Packrat" in my van. I like it.


----------



## user2090

I saw a "Hackney" set up and was totally impressed. However the price kinda scared me 45,000 for the diesel. I think if I could afford it, I would buy it.


----------



## pauliplumber

Sliding bed for a pick up? Interesting........


----------



## Titan Plumbing

In my pickup I have a Knaak job box and a Pack rat and it works real well.


----------



## jacky212

pauliplumber said:


> Sliding bed for a pick up? Interesting........


Sure it is... But I think its necessary for we plumbers...


----------



## TheMaster

It rains too much here for anything other than a van........and yes even a box van would be better than a pickup here. We get over 5' of rain a year. Yes i said 5 FEET


----------



## Jake The Snake

I've got a 2000 chevy 12' box van, 5.7 gas v-8, gets 11 m.p.g. city or highway, day in day out.


----------



## njoy plumbing

Scott K said:


> I was at the local auto show yesterday and they had a "Mercedes" Sprinter van with the high roof and it was outfitted with Sterling aluminum shelving. HOLY SH*T this thing was sweet. Now I know some of you are going to chime in about how good your dually cube van is with 6 hot water tanks and enough goodies to keep you working for 2 weeks straight, but for a guy who doesn't like having a mobile warehouse but some stock and some actual head room, I was in love! Now the big shocker though was how much these things cost. Frickin insane. But I guess with the V6 diesel they now have it'll probably pay for itself in gas overtime, and the additional storage from height on top of the comfort from not having to be on your knees to get things might be worth it. Anyone run one of these?
> 
> I'm also curious if any of you guys work out of a pick up and use one of those sliding bed things?


 It was my first set of wheels in the trade. Served its purpose but couldn't wait to get rid of it. Couldn't stay organized for my liking.:no:


----------



## Hans B Shaver

*Van its all bout the $$$ a ford E350 used 5000, new not worth it bye used then its a*

:thumbsup:


Scott K said:


> I was at the local auto show yesterday and they had a "Mercedes" Sprinter van with the high roof and it was outfitted with Sterling aluminum shelving. HOLY SH*T this thing was sweet. Now I know some of you are going to chime in about how good your dually cube van is with 6 hot water tanks and enough goodies to keep you working for 2 weeks straight, but for a guy who doesn't like having a mobile warehouse but some stock and some actual head room, I was in love! Now the big shocker though was how much these things cost. Frickin insane. But I guess with the V6 diesel they now have it'll probably pay for itself in gas overtime, and the additional storage from height on top of the comfort from not having to be on your knees to get things might be worth it. Anyone run one of these?
> 
> I'm also curious if any of you guys work out of a pick up and use one of those sliding bed things?


----------



## robthaplumber

I have had a 06 sprinter for 3 yrs. now and I would'nt have anything else. I have been spoiled. Knock on wood, but I have only had to replace a turbo gate valve. It was still under warranty though. I carry a small supply house in it. It is a 3500 series and will haul a*# down the road fully loaded. Kinda looks like a big roller skate. I have it completely outfitted with bins on both sides, 36 pullout parts drawers, 50 gal. gas and elec. water htrs (1 ea.), 6" by 10' pipe sleeve with all piping necessary for repair, sewer machines big and small, and I am 6'-2" and can stand up and walk through it. I've worked out of box trucks and vans both. Box trucks beat the heck out of ya going down the road and vans, well, they'll work. I hate unloading the whole van just to get the part I need thats on the bottom. Drive what works for you. This is my vehicle of choice.


----------



## robthaplumber

njoy plumbing said:


> It was my first set of wheels in the trade. Served its purpose but couldn't wait to get rid of it. Couldn't stay organized for my liking.:no:


 Did they make models that organized themselves?:jester:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Ok I figured this was the best place to post my new, old, & in the process truck pictures, as I go along, trying to get organized again. Here is pics of the inside & outside of new truck, before anything is done. Don't even have signs on yet. Putting the shelves from old into new truck tomorrow.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Here are a few pics of old truck, I emptied this weekend, & am transferring all shelving to new truck. Big job, cuz I'm reorganizing too. 1st pic is back of new truck, w/ stainless steel frame, & roll up door has SS bolts, & vinyl coverering. I also got a pull out ramp, for the 1st time ever. Looking forward to using that alot. The other 4 pics are of old truck obviously. Gonna redo my logo too. all new colors & design.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Here is what my door looks like now, cuz I didn't even know SS bolts, or vinyl covering was avail. Also the side of my truck is rusting right thru too. This truck only has 88K miles, is a 2001, that I purchased brand new in 2003.
The last is a pic of rusted hinges from inside. Totally outrageous that SS hinges, are not standard.


----------



## gear junkie

Can't wait to see the new pics.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Are they gas burners?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Don The Plumber

Mississippiplum said:


> Are they gas burners?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Yep. Bout 9 miles to the gallon in old truck. Don't know about the new one yet, but it has a 55 gal tank.  So it costs me about 50 cents a mile, just in gas. Still cheaper than runnin to the supply house all the time, IMO.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Good looking rig, Don.


----------



## robwilliams

TheMaster said:


> It rains too much here for anything other than a van........and yes even a box van would be better than a pickup here. We get over 5' of rain a year. Yes i said 5 FEET



5' of rain in a year! Where the heck do you live?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Don The Plumber said:


> Yep. Bout 9 miles to the gallon in old truck. Don't know about the new one yet, but it has a 55 gal tank.  So it costs me about 50 cents a mile, just in gas. Still cheaper than runnin to the supply house all the time, IMO.


Well Atleast with a big tank like that you won't be going to gas station a whole lot, but when you do have to go it's cost you a fortune 


Btw, nice truck man

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Don The Plumber

Mississippiplum said:


> Well Atleast with a big tank like that you won't be going to gas station a whole lot, but when you do have to go it's cost you a fortune
> 
> 
> Btw, nice truck man
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Yea 55X 4.09=:sad: But wait to see the progress. I'm just going crazy now, cuz I'm basically out of business. No other way to do it. I'll keep posting pics of progress, as I go. I found 15 -3/4" dielectric unions in there, when I started tearing apart old truck. Think I can carry maybe 4 or 6, and be good. stuff just catches up to ya after a while.

If ya think about it, we are in such a transition period right now. We got cast iron drains still, PVC sch 30 & 40, pex, copper, Hard gas pipe & ftgs, CSST & so on. I know I try to carry too much, but I love it, when I got the right stuff, & can get the jobs done & billed out, & off my mind.

The last job I did on friday, the customer bought a widespread 2 handle lav faucet, & he had a granite top, with 4" center holes. I had a nice 2 handle on my truck, & was able to get the job done, & make descent $$$. And guess what, customer was very happy, cuz he wanted it over with to. All I know is it works for me.


----------



## PlungerJockey

I think my next rig will be a 1 ton van with a KUV service body.


----------



## gear junkie

Don, that high step doesn't bother you climbing up and down?


----------



## Don The Plumber

gear junkie said:


> Don, that high step doesn't bother you climbing up and down?


 The truck will go down about 6in when I put all the stuff in there. But yea I am concerned. Right now it is 10in higher than my old truck. So we will see. Also there were alot of driveways I could not back into, cuz of my low bumper, on the old truck, & had to haul tools from street. So I gotta weigh what is worse.


----------



## Hillside

trying to get A 11' kuv cutaway with a duramax, or a kodiak or c4500 with a kuv body would be the $H1t, 
Im Outta the house almost atleast 10- 12 hours a day with the van, I think I'm just gonna bite the bullet and pull the trigger on a new used one when I find the right one, i never buy brand new, my 06 express is dialed in but just running outta room, 10 mpg isn't great either, I sold my diesel excursion cuz it sat and sat, it was rotting away because I was always in the van


----------



## Don The Plumber

I hate to side track you all from the political threads, but here is a few more pics of my new truck, as I move along, very, very slowly. This is my new truck with new logo, & all the shelves are now, transferred from old truck.


----------



## PlumberJ

Looks good don


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Don, that is real nice looking! The new logo is very nice as well.


----------



## agonzales1981

Nice setup don


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Ok here is some final pics of my new truck, & set up. I have a few incidentals to still do, as always, but for the most part its done, thank God, & I can get back to normal work, schedule. Not gonna explain each pic, unless someone is interested. Tried to take pics from inside truck too, so you all could see each group of shelves, but tough to get a true concept of it all. But if any of you got any questions, or slams, have at it. Glad I only have to do this every 10 yrs.
Just got the final stickers on this side of truck. That's all done now too.


----------



## user4

Your code allows the use of those offset flanges?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Don, I want to see the back of the truck...the bins where you hang stuff when the door is open.


----------



## deerslayer

Awesome truck Don!


----------



## Don The Plumber

Ok here's more. Notice I carpeted inside all the shelves, & bins to keep down on noise. I carry just the basic faucets, in chrome. Most higher end clients now, all buy their own faucets.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Thanks Don!

Looks real good...I know it was a pain but it will be so nice...now!


----------



## Don The Plumber

Hope you guys aren't bored yet. 1st pic sideways is a cutout I had made previously for my 4ft & step ladders, but decided to buy a big recycle bin, to keep all my 3" pvc ftgs in, & out from the main walkway. I use those just for incidentals. If I have a large rough to do, I load up larger pvc fittings I have in seperate barrels, but don't carry, always,


----------



## Don The Plumber

I'm still going.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Ok its finally over after these. Thanks to all of you, for the compliments. Very grueling job, but well worth it, for yrs to come.:yes:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Ok gonna try and straighten a few of these pics. There much better.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Your code allows the use of those offset flanges?


Think I've had those for over 5yrs. Don't know why I keep them. The last one was given to me by a customer, that tried the job on his own at first. Good question though, I don't know for sure if its code or not. I actually had those sitting there, cuz I haven't found a final place for those yet.


----------



## Gettinit

Wow Don! I bet you don't have a helper coming back empty handed because they can't find the parts?


----------



## cbeck

Talk about warehouse on wheels!! Looks great!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Bravo!!! your truck in the back looks phenomenal:yes:


----------



## PlumberJ

Looks awesome! Im feeling envy.

Now you just have to keep it clean


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

PlumberJ said:


> Now you just have to keep it clean


 
By far the hardest thing to do:yes:


----------



## Don The Plumber

The biggest change I did, was trying to keep the middle clear, so I can get at stuff. If I load the sewer machine, for 1 call, &/or water heaters, I was having to work over, around them, or even having to take something out at other service calls. I made a detailed list of every 3" fitting I have in that barrel, so if it aint on the list, no use looking for it. I wired the small items together that seem to always get lost or are hard to find, like the pvc bushings, cplgs, & reducing couplings. Otherwise, most everything else is easy to get to.

Still not happy with some things, & gotta straighten out a few drawers. Alot of these parts now come in those big plastic packages, & won't fit in drawers. But we will see how long it takes to mess it up. But if its messed up, that means I might actually be making some $$$ again, & be able to pay for it.:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Just a little advise Don, that ramp gets slicker than owl poop when it gets wet.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Don The Plumber said:


> I hate to side track you all from the political threads, but here is a few more pics of my new truck, as I move along, very, very slowly. This is my new truck with new logo, & all the shelves are now, transferred from old truck.


Love the setup- very nice man

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ChrisConnor

easttexasplumb said:


> Just a little advise Don, that ramp gets slicker than owl poop when it gets wet.



Tie a rope to the top shelf corner to help you steady yourself when pulling the machine up the ramp when the ramp gets a little wet.


----------



## deerslayer

Don, that truck is awesome!
My wife says you have OCD :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber

deerslayer said:


> Don, that truck is awesome!
> My wife says you have OCD :laughing::laughing:


 Sorry I was out organizing some more stuff in my truck. 

Now why would she think that? :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

ChrisConnor said:


> Tie a rope to the top shelf corner to help you steady yourself when pulling the machine up the ramp when the ramp gets a little wet.


Just thinking out loud...why not Line X it?


----------

